
Free Prison Communication Platform (Nonprofit) - Ameelioapp
We are building a free prison communications platform, and would welcome your help and support.<p>We are in the process of obtaining 501c3 status. The entire platform will be provided to users completely free of charge. Our aim is to displace the monopolies currently dominating the prison industry—overcharging poor families who are merely seeking to maintain contact with their incarcerated loved ones.<p>Over 90% of incarcerated people will return to society, keeping them connected to their families reduces recidivism and benefits us all.<p>Link to our site: www.ameelio.com<p>WIRED article explaining the problem we aim to solve: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.wired.com&#x2F;story&#x2F;jpay-securus-prison-email-charging-millions&#x2F;<p>We are looking for software developers, data scientists, and general support.<p>Contact: team@ameelio.com<p>Thanks so much.<p>Ameelio Team
======
sarcasmatwork
Good luck with this project! I know this industry gouges the inmates and
family. Read your FAQ, but a few questions..

* How are you going about getting your system into these prison systems when they have basic tech and still using old phone systems?

* Would your solution be another opinion, or are you looking to replace the existing system at a location?

Thanks!

